# Real or Not?



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Got these in a small lot of used straps, e-bay where else. From a seller that i've purchasedfrom before without issue.

Did'nt pay a lot just would appreciate an opinion not a valuation of more experienced amongst you.

Thanks.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

No 1 looks fine. I would be very doubtful about 2. Most of the Omega branded straps on the bay are fake and I would expect a part number on the inside and markings on the buckle which aren't there. Something along the lines of 'plaque Or'


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought a similar "Hirsch" from the bay. The glue, on the spring bar end, separated after about a week and I almost lost the watch! BIN did not mean buy it now! The quality of the spring bars may give you a better clue.

Mike


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Padders said:


> No 1 looks fine. I would be very doubtful about 2. Most of the Omega branded straps on the bay are fake and I would expect a part number on the inside and markings on the buckle which aren't there. Something along the lines of 'plaque Or'


 The seller was also not sure and did'nt say it was Omega just that it had come off a Junghans watch.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm leaning towards not genuine for the Omega strap. As for the buckle, not all genuine buckles are actually marked on the interior. But not sure if this one is genuine though.

There are a couple of guides and comprehensive lists on the Omega forums about buckles and nothing more. Could check'em out..


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

tixntox said:


> I bought a similar "Hirsch" from the bay. The glue, on the spring bar end, separated after about a week and I almost lost the watch! BIN did not mean buy it now! The quality of the spring bars may give you a better clue.
> 
> Mike


 The same happened to a Hirsch liberty I bought brand new at a authorised retailer so I am not sure it wasnt genuine


----------

